# scar problem



## crimebuff (May 25, 2012)

I'm almost 3 weeks post TT and my scar looks strange to me.it's tough to describe, but here goes..in the middle and end of the scar there is a ball,or hard pimple, almost like a knot when you're sewing. I asked my surgeon about it and he sais it sounds like a stitch and I should make an appointment. This is at a medical school hospital and I'm wondering if he had the students do the "sewing" . Anyone have anything similar happen-I'm hoping they can do something...


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I wouldn't worry hun. I'm sure they can do something. You could just have more swelling in that area, but regardless it definitely sounds like it will either go away with time or can be fixed.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I had the same issue with a c-section scar - it was an ingrown hair.

Go have them check it out -


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

At first my incision had a couple of tiny "knots". I was told that I had external stitches and also internal stitches that would eventually disintegrate on their own. I don't know that that's what you're feeling but it might be.

My surgery was eight months ago and my scar is barely visible. It felt tender for months but that is no longer a problem either. For a long time it felt a little odd when I swallowed but that has stopped.


----------



## crimebuff (May 25, 2012)

Thanks so much for your input-it does sound like i have the knots you describe-how. long did it take to dissolve?I feel so much better thinking that may be what it is-i was imagining having to have the scar opened and reclosed


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had two neuromas develop on my scar. Like pimples, and over time they really hurt. Regular scar massage got rid of them.


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

I have the same thing at the end of my incision. I can't remember what my Endo called it, but it was due to a stitch. She said if it didn't get better she or the surgeon could take care of it. It's getting smaller and seems to be resolving on its own. I can happily say my scar is looking really good in the 3 months since my TT.


----------



## crimebuff (May 25, 2012)

Now there are 4 of those pimple like things along the scar-the scar should be getting better, not worse??


----------

